# Gusset, DMR trail blade or what?



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

Getting a new fork. I have ridden suspension at the park but am tired of the huge weight penalty. I have a dented dmr fork that has been fine but I since Black Market is sending me the "first" retail bought Edit 1 frame this week, it's time to consider a new fork.

So, I think I want to go with a 20mm rigid, since I have a 20mm wheelset to use. I like the look of a straight blade fork but don't care enough to buy one just for looks. 

So.. Gusset, DMR or what?

By the way, I am a heavy dude. 240 on a light day. And I am fairly aggressive.

g


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ganze said:


> Getting a new fork. I have ridden suspension at the park but am tired of the huge weight penalty. I have a dented dmr fork that has been fine but I since Black Market is sending me the "first" retail bought Edit 1 frame this week, it's time to consider a new fork.
> 
> So, I think I want to go with a 20mm rigid, since I have a 20mm wheelset to use. I like the look of a straight blade fork but don't care enough to buy one just for looks.
> 
> ...


There's also Idetiti :
BTI | 24-29" Rigid Forks from Identiti

Identiti Rebate 14/20 Fork

_

*Identiti Rebate 14/20 26" fork, 20x110mm - black 
*• Ideal for the rider using 20mm thru-axle suspension fork that wants to go rigid, without buying a new front wheel
• Exclusive 20mm axle with 14mm nutted ends for running a thru-axle hub with pegs
• Lightweight and strong butted 31.8mm 4130 CrMo straight blades with shallow radius leg bends
• Internally and externally butted steerer reduces weight, minimizes stress risers
• 6mm thick CNC machined dropouts, axle slots aligned toward vector of impact
• 51mm International Standard disc mounts and 20/14mm nutted axle set included. 3.1lbs (200mm uncut)

_


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

+1 on the identiti

I rode the Rebate 14/20 on a bike for awhile. The bonus was I could use pegs on a 20mm hub without funky self- modifications. It was heavier than other rigid forks available. But I'd recommend it especially for bigger people.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

wound up with the identity rebate 10mm. i tried the 20mm but didn't want to buy a new set of wheels. I already run 10mm solid axles on my xt hubs anyway so stiffness has never been an issue. I have had a dmr before and the quality if the identity seems to be way better.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ganze said:


> Getting a new fork. I have ridden suspension at the park but am tired of the huge weight penalty. I have a dented dmr fork that has been fine but I since Black Market is sending me the "first" retail bought Edit 1 frame this week, it's time to consider a new fork.
> 
> So, I think I want to go with a 20mm rigid, since I have a 20mm wheelset to use. I like the look of a straight blade fork but don't care enough to buy one just for looks.
> 
> ...


I use a DMR Trailblade and I love it. A lot of my friends use: 32 FLOAT 100 FIT CTD w/Trail Adjust Bike Fork | FOX for a suspension fork and they are only 3 - 3.5lbs depending on what model you get. I really want these and they lock out too.


----------

